# AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2009)

*AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit -part 2-*

Dieser Thread soll 2 AMD Box Kühler, die auf den ersten Blick identisch sind, etwas näher betrachten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Kühler von oben, schauen doch soweit ziemlich gleich aus, oder? 
Welcher Kühler der neue und welcher der alte ist, sollte icht schwer zu erkennen sein 
Einmal fehlt dem alten ein Pin, zum anderen ist das Kupfer schon ziemlich angelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine nenneswerten Unterschiede auch von dieser Ansicht.
Gut, man hat mal eine andere Lasche genommen, die Heatpipes verlaufen etwas anders, man kann auch erkennen, das die Kupfergrundplatte nicht mehr die ganze Länge des Kühlers hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Kühler schauen auch von der Seite quasi identisch aus, oder doch nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf die oben angesprochene 'Sparmaßnahme' bezüglich der Grundplatte keine allzugroßen Unterschiede.

Aber halt, sind die Fins nicht bei dem alten Kühler etwas dichter als bei dem neuen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal eine Nahaufnahme vom alten Box Kühler, schön am Staub und dem WLP Rest zu erkennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der neue dazu im Vergleich.
Und tatsächlich, der Abstand der Fins ist beim neuen Kühler sichtbar größer als beim alten.

Das hat natürlich einerseits VOrteile (geringerer Luftwiderstand, man braucht keinen ganz so hohen Luftdruck und damit Drehzahlen, um gute Kühlleistungen zu erziehlen), aber auch Nachteile (geringere Kühlleistung).







*---------------------------- Part 2 ----------------------------*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Kühler mal ohne Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der neue ist ein temperaturgeregelter Lüfter mit 4 Pin PWM Anschluss von Nidec, der mit 0,48A@12V gerated ist, also nicht ganz 6 Watt.
Der Lüfter vom alten Box Kühler ist ein temperaturgeregelter AVC mit 0,7A@12V(!), entsprechend 8,4Watt.

die Temperaturabhängigen Widerstände sind beim AVC Lüfter sehr gut erkennbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal ein Closeup vom Nidec Lüfter.
In dieser Position sieht man auch den temperaturabhängigen Widerstand.


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Der aktuelle boxed hatt doch gar keine heatpipes mehr oder 


Aber super vergleich


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



Nickles schrieb:


> Der aktuelle boxed hatt doch gar keine heatpipes mehr oder
> 
> 
> Aber super vergleich


Doch haben sie,gibt ja verschiedene!

Such mal Bild


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



Nickles schrieb:


> Der aktuelle boxed hatt doch gar keine heatpipes mehr oder


Es gibt verschiedene, ich hatte hier mal 2 verschiedene Voll-Alu Kühler, die ganz anders ausschauten.
Auch gibts verschiedene Zulieferer...

Hab bisher AMD Box Kühler mit Delta Lüfter (AFB0712HHB, gibts bei Pollin ) und auch welche mit Lüfter von AVC gesehen.

zu Sockel 939 Zeiten gabs wohl 4 verschiedene Kühler (Klassen):
Voll Allu, 70x15mm Lüfter
Kupferplatte mit Fins, keine Heatpipes, 70x20mm Lüfter
den oben abgebildeten Heatpipe Lüfter mit integriertem 70x15mm Lüfter
Und noch einen Heatpipe Kühler mit 80mm Lüfter.

Aktuell gibts auch schon 2 Versionen vom Heatpipe Kühler, siehe meinen Phenom 2 Sammelthread, den Kühler von quantenslipstream.



Nickles schrieb:


> Aber super vergleich


Werd wohl bei Gelegenheit noch 2 Bilder hinzufügen, den Lüfter hab ich ja (noch) nicht beachtet


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Das ist das erste mal, dass ich mir einen Boxed-Kühler mal genauer angeschaut habe...


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



> Es gibt verschiedene, ich hatte hier mal 2 verschiedene Voll-Alu Kühler, die ganz anders ausschauten.


Hier mein (ex)boxed(aktueller siehe signatur 
Sorry für bilder ging auf die schnelle nicht besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Hab nochmal 3 nicht uninteressante Bilder vom Kühler und insbesondere den Lüftern hinzugefügt.

Besonders interessant ist, das der alte Lüfter um einiges leistungsfähiger denn der neue ist.
Erstaunt war ich von der Tatsache, das der neue Lüfter nicht nur einen 4pin PWM Anschluss hat sondern auch noch temperaturgeregelt ist


----------



## foose (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



> Hab nochmal 3 nicht uninteressante Bilder vom Kühler und insbesondere den Lüftern hinzugefügt.



Ich finde diesen Thread sehr interessant, denn es ist das erste mal dass ich zwei Kühler so intensiv verglichen habe.... Danke!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit -Part 2-*

Da ich mir einen neuen Phenom 955BE gekauft hab, natürlich geboxt, möchte ich euch die Fotos des beiliegenden Kühlers nicht vorenthalten.

Das ganze im Vergleich zum oben vorgestellten, neueren AMD Box Heatpipe Kühler.

Fangen wir mal an, mit einem Bild vom Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den alten mal daneben, draufsicht und Seitenansicht und von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön zu erkennen ist, das beide Kühler mit Lüfter gleich hoch sind, der 'neue' wie der alte.
Auch sehr schön zu sehen ist, das der Kühler mit eingelassenem Lüfter mehr Fns hat.

Werfen wir nun einen Blick auf die Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AVC gehört zu dem 'neuen', der Nidec ist wohl bekannt.
Sehr schön zu erkennen ist der NTC Widerstand beim AVC Lüfter, der zu allem überfluss auch noch mit 0,7A gerated ist, macht 'mal eben' 8,4W Leistungsaufnahme maximal.

Positiv: bei niederer Last ist der AVC Lüfter, trotz höherer maximalen Leistung (und vermutlich auch Drehzahl) leiser als der Nidec, bei dem man recht deutliche Lagergeräusche wahrnehmen kann.

Und das ganze noch mal von oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild dürfte selbsterklärend sein.
Links der vom 955BE, rechts 'der alte', der auch noch kürzer ist als der mit eingelassenem Lüfter.


----------



## terorkrümel (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

das is ja voll der unterschied von der größe und der anzahl der lamellen :O
. 
jetzt wäre ein vergleich mit den kühlern im betrieb cool angenommen alle 3 oder warens 4 auf nmem 955be @ stock im idle und bei vollast damit man sehen kann ob sich es loht das die den kühler verkleinert haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ich schau mal, was ich machen kann und wie...

Das Problem bei dem alten Teil ist, das der nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss hat...


----------



## Ahab (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

interessante bilder, in der tat. ändert aber nix dran, dass mir die schreihälse niemals in den rechner kommen werden. hab das erste mal vor kurzem bei nem kumpel nen 8650 mit boxed-häxler verbaut. davor war ihm sein rechner schon zu laut, jetz isser noch lauter. furchtbar die dinger...


----------



## terorkrümel (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

na und
mach doch beim PWM den 4ten pin solange raus


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Das Problem dabei ist, das eins meiner Boards nur 4 Pin Lüfter regeln kann.
Beim ASUS müssts bei allen gehen.

@Ahab
Das kannst eben nicht pauschalisieren, zumindest im Idle/Desktop...
Der neue Box ist da wirklich gut, allerdings hab ich den nur mal kurz ans Board gehängt und nicht auf der CPU.
Der 'alte' mit 4 pin ist da schon ziemlich übel (Lagergeräusche).


----------



## terorkrümel (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

mhh must du mal gucken habe nur einen von meinem 9850be hier
der hat auch heatpipes und der is schon vertreten im thread


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Müsste der mit dem 4pin Anschluss und versenktem Lüfter sein, oder??
Ich würd erwarten, das das diese auch besser sind als der mit dem oben aufgesetztem Lüfter...


----------



## Ahab (7. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

na gut der den ich verbaut hatte hatte keine heatpipes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

So, hab mal den alten neuen versucht, also den mit Heatpipes und 4 pin Lüfter.
Bin über die Leistung überrascht oO
Der performt bald besser als der Scythe Shuriken, ist nur etwas lauter, bei fast 3000 Drehungen.
Temperatur ist beim Zocken von Lego Batman bei etwa 60°C, Peak aber nur bei 63°C, warum auch immer.

Der neuere, der meinem Phenom 955BE beilag performt unerwarteterweise besser als der andere Kühler, Lego Batman ist bei 52°C(!!) und damit schlägt der sogar den Scythe Big Shuriken recht deutlich.
Ist aber auch lauter.
Während der 120mm Lüfter des Scythe Kühlers nur etwa 1600 Umdrehungen langsam dreht, dreht dieser Lüfter satte 3200 Umdrehungen, ist dabei auch noch Temperaturgeregelt.

Die Lüftersteuerung des Boards war bei dem Test natürlich abgeschaltet, um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Moin moin!

So, nachdem ich es dann nun gestern doch geschafft habe, meinen 955 von der Post abzuholen, will ich Dir mal die boxed Lüfter zeigen, die meinen BEs beilagen.

Stets links im Bild ist der des 955 und rechts, der des 940.

Gruß.

*Upps*, hatte nicht gesehen, dass Du den schon drinnen hast im Thread.
Kacke, wenn der Bildvorlauf auf 10 Zeilen gestellt ist.


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

alsod er boxed ist bessser als der shurikan?!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> alsod er boxed ist bessser als der shurikan?!



Wenn man den Lüfter des Shuriken nicht tauscht, dann schon.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

...und die Lautstärke egal ist...
Der Box performt besser, ist dabei aber sehr deutlich hörbar, der Shuriken ist hierbei kaum bis leicht hörbar...

PS: hätte ich den NTC überbrückt, wäre die Performance vom Box Kühler noch etwas besser...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

@Stefan Payne

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als wären Deine Lüfter upsidedown montiert.
Möglicherweise sind Deine CPUs darum etwas wärmer, als meine.

Mein 955 liegt jetzt auch unter dem Big Shuriken und hat bei 3.8GHz/1,45V nur 38 Grad Idle und 55 Grad bei voller Systemlast.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Was meinst mit Lüfter verkehrtrum?
Die blasen alle gleich 

Die Temp Unterschiede können aber auch daher rühren, das wir unterschiedliche CPUs und vorallen unterschiedliche Boards haben.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (20. September 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was meinst mit Lüfter verkehrtrum?
> Die blasen alle gleich



Na, dann täuscht das auf einem Bild.



> Die Temp Unterschiede können aber auch daher rühren, das wir unterschiedliche CPUs und vorallen unterschiedliche Boards haben.



Nun, das soll wohl ein Rätsel bleiben-ist ja auch egal, wenn Du mit den Temps zufrieden bist.


----------



## mr-lo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Sehr schöner Thread. 

Ich habe mal bissle auf der Homepage von AVC rumgestöbert.
Hier ne Übersicht über die Lüfter von AVC gefunden.
Digital Home Series

Hier ist die PDF für den alten Lüfter.
http://www.avc.com.tw/products/image-fan/detail/home/DE%207015.pdf

Hier ist die PDF für den neuen Lüfter
http://www.avc.com.tw/products/image-fan/detail/home/DV7020.pdf

Der neue ist etwas lauter und setzt etwas mehr Luft um, aber was interessant ist er erzeugt mehr als doppelt so großen Luftdruck. Dieser Umstand müsste sich sehr possitiv auf die Kühlleistung auswirken.

@Stefan Payne
Könntest du bitte mal dies testen? Der Unterschied würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Hm, den alten hab ich nie getestet, glaub auch nicht, das das passt...

Der neue ist ja, laut PDF 20mm hoch, der andere 15mm.


----------



## mr-lo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, wird der Lüfter an der Haltekonstruktion angehängt.

Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass der neue AMD-Kühler mit den Heatpipes besser sein sollen als die alten. Und ich denke es liegt unter anderem am Luftdruck.
größerer Luftdruck -> größere Luftgeschwindigkeit -> schnellere Wärmeabtransport bzw. größerer/besserer Wärmeaustausch

Ich glaube ich werde mir ein paar bei Ebay günstig holen als alternative zu den neuen Boxedkühlern der Low-Cost-Klasse(Seite 1, Post 6 von Nickles), die nichtmal die ganze CPU abdecken.
Habe so einen Kühler auch bei meinen 720BE bekommen, welcher bei mir noch jungfräulich ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Naja, das ist schon richtig, allerdings ists auch nicht ganz einfach, den Lüfter vom Kühler zu trennen.
Die Gefahr, die Haltevorrichtung zu beschädigen ist recht groß...

Den Kühler von Nickles find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht, ganz im Gegneteil.
Der Luftwiderstand ist ganz gut, das nicht der ganze Deckel abgedeckt wird, sehe ich nicht als Problem, die CPU wird nämlich sehrwohl abgedeckt 

Man könnte den Kühler ev. mit ein paar Streifen Isolierband tunen.


----------



## mr-lo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ok, man hat kein großeres Problem, wenn man das Wärmeleitpad verwendet, aber wenn man Wärmeleitpaste benutzt, dann quillt diese an den Zeiten etwas heraus, da das Viereck beim Kühler ca. 3cmx3cm groß ist. Der Heatspreader hat ne Größe von rund 3,7x3,7cm. Da ist das Kleben von Staub in den Spalten in CPU-nähe vorprogrammiert.

Aber ich habe eine andere Version als bei Nickles. Bei mir ist ein Lufter von Foxconn drangeschraubt, welcher ca. 5mm große Abstandhalter besitzt.
Im Prinzip ist es folgender Kühler, nur statt ein Foxconnaufkleber klebt ein AMD-Logo auf dem Lüfter.
FOXCONN Channel Service _ Cooler


----------



## Dennisen (28. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Hallo Leute,
welchen dieser Boxed-Kühler bekommt man denn bei einem Phenom II X4 940 und wie schlägt sich dieser gegenüber eines Arctic Cooling Freezer 64? Von Kühlung und Lautstärke her?

Momentan habe ich einen Phenom I 9850 BE unübertaktet mit dem Arctic Cooler Freezer 64, im Idle messe ich mit coretemp 35 Grad. Ich habe nen Seitenlüfter, nen hinteren und bald auch noch einen vorderen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

1. Müsste einer der beiden Heatpipes sein, aber nicht zwangsläfig.
2. Der Freezer ist besser, wieviel kann ich dir nicht sagen.
3. die Temp Diode bei deiner CPU ist kaputt.


----------



## Dennisen (28. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

OMG. Gibts auch mal welche wo die Teile nicht kaputt sind?
Wo krieg ich jetzt richtige Messergebnisse für die CPU-Temps her?
Und hat vllt. jemand eine Ahnung, wie viel leiser / besser so mein jetztiger Kühler ist. Ich habe nämlich aufgrund der Größe dessen (der überdeckt irgendwie meine RAM-Riegel) und meiner Unerfahrenheit bzgl. Wärmeleitpaste (beim Boxed ist schon ein Pad drauf) die Absicht, den Boxed zu installieren, wenn er net schlechter ist. Ich denke mir auch, wenn der Boxed besser als der Scythe ist, und der kostet wiederum mehr als der Arctic Cooler, warum ist der Arctic dann immernoch besser o.O


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ja, die 45nm AMD CPUs, da funktioniert das wieder.
Bei den im 65nm Prozess gefertigten funktioniert die durch die Bank nicht korrekt.

Wieviel leiser der Kühler ist, hängt immer vom Einsatzzweck ab sprich wie viel Last erzeugt wird.

Die Scythe Shuriken sind auch eine Besonderheit, die sind extrem flach gebaut, deren Pferdefuß sind die flachen Lüfter - montierst du einen handelsüblichen 25mm hohen Lüfter der '120mm Größe' auf dem Big Shuriken, ändert sich die CPU Temperatur schon um ein ganzes Stück, dann ist der AMD Box Kühler nicht mehr vorn.


----------



## Dennisen (28. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Noch ein Grund auf Phenom 2 umzusteigen. 
Kann man ne durchschnittliche Angabe im Idle-Betrieb machen?
Hat da jemand Informationen dazu?

Ja, die Boxed sind ja auch nicht sonderlich groß, weshalb ich ja den größeren Freezer nichtmehr nutzen möchte, ich aber auch einen Scythe kaufen könnte, aber die Boxed ja besser zu sein scheinen. Naja, solange die Temps unter 60 Grad bleiben, passts ja? Schafft der Boxed das, auch beim Zocken?


----------



## michael7738 (29. November 2009)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



> im Idle messe ich mit coretemp 35 Grad





> 3. die Temp Diode bei deiner CPU ist kaputt.





> OMG. Gibts auch mal welche wo die Teile nicht kaputt sind?



Könnt ihr mir den Teil des Gesprächs bitte näher erklären?
Mein Phenom II 955 läuft mit temperaturgesteuertem Boxed-Kühler auch nur auf 40° im Idle - So verkehrt finde ich die 35° bei Zeus deshalb nicht.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig über Boxed Kühler informiert,

Den Heatpipe Kühler gibts erst bei AMD cpus aufwärts 3ghz!

d.h ein Phenom Quadcore mit 2,8ghz hat keinen Heatpipe Kühler, ein Athlon Dualcore mit 3ghz dagegen schon


----------



## silent_freak (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also ich hab seit knapp zwei wochen einen 955er BE mit Crosshair III Board (siehe Sysprofile) und hab aus Kostengründen noch nicht den Boxedkühler gegen einen anderen getauscht. Hatte bis vor kurzem nur Intel, war daher sehr misstrauisch....doch mich erstaunten die Temps: bei übertaktung auf 3,6 GHz nur 35-40 Grad im Idle?!? und nie über 65 grad unter last....mit Lüftersteuerung ist er sogar noch verhältnismäßig leise...werd trotzdem auf den alpenföhn brocken umsteigen


----------



## dbpaule (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also mein letzter PII X2 550BE hatte nen sehr flachen Voll-Alu-Kühler mit nem 70er drauf glaube ich. Die Temps waren unter aller Sau. Hab nen Thors Hammer draufgeschnallt, denn als ich die restlichen Kerne freigeschaltet hab war die Hitze einfach zu groß. Dafür ist er nicht laut gewesen...

LG, Paule


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ja, so einen hab ich auch, muss bei Gelegenheit noch Fotos machen.
Meiner ist AFAIR von Foxconn...


----------



## P37E (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

AFAIR -? 
bei dem Athlon II X3 425 (3x2,7) Kühler sind auch keine heatpipes verbaut, aber da nehm ich lieber den sythe ninja mini semipassiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

AFAIR - As Far As I Remember - soweit ich mcih erinnere...

Ja, genau der ists, das ist der den ich meine.


----------



## quentin88 (7. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage: Kann man die Lüfter auf den aktuellen Boxedmodellen mit Heatpipe tauschen?

Hab nähmlich gerade als sparmaßnahme einen Kühler vom S939 auf meinem AM2+ Board und da hab ich nene Silentlüfter raufgeschraubt. Das einzige Problem is nur, da der Kühler für den 939 gedacht ist "rastet" der "spannhebel" nicht ein. Ich würde den also ganz gerne mal tauschen...nicht das sich das teil mal vom Fleck macht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Die Halterung von S939 und AM3 ist sehr ähnlich, das müsste eigentlich funzen.

Lüfter tauschen ist bei den Heatpipe Kühler recht heikel und nicht so einfach.
Das Problem ist hier die Position der Anschlüsse bzw wie der Lüfter das rausführt - wenn du 2 Lüfter hast, die gleich groß sind (ie 70x15 oder 70x20mm) und die Position der Ausführung der Kabel am Lüfter gleich ist, geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Topas93 (7. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Könnte es sein dass nur die amd prozzis mit ner tdp von 125w so nen heatpipe lüfter spendiet gekommen?
Weil mein erste phenom 9600 hatte einen wie n 5000+ x2..


----------



## jenzy (7. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



Topas93 schrieb:


> Könnte es sein dass nur die amd prozzis mit ner tdp von 125w so nen heatpipe lüfter spendiet gekommen?
> Weil mein erste phenom 9600 hatte einen wie n 5000+ x2..



schau mal hier 



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal ein wenig über Boxed Kühler informiert,
> 
> Den Heatpipe Kühler gibts erst bei AMD cpus aufwärts 3ghz!
> 
> d.h ein Phenom Quadcore mit 2,8ghz hat keinen Heatpipe Kühler, ein Athlon Dualcore mit 3ghz dagegen schon


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also mein Athlon 2/250 hat den kleinen, der in Post #41 zu sehen ist.

Das dürft auch darauf ankommen, was AMD gerad liegen hat...


----------



## quentin88 (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also bei meinem alten S939 Kühler war ein Lüfter im Standardformat (80mm) drauf, nur etwas schmaler. Den hab ich einfach gegen eienen handelsüblichen Silentlüfter (auch 80mm) getauscht.
Aber ob das bei den aktuellen AM3 Kühlern noch geht, hat mich interessiert.

Aber so wie Du das beschreibst wohl eher nicht, da das ja keine Standardgrößen sind.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also ich bring den Boxed kühler von meinem Phenom2 965 nicht auf ein 939 Mainboard, da die Heatpipes an das Retentionmodul anstoßen.

Den Boxed kühler von meinem Athlon2 425 wie im Post 41 bekomme ich schon drauf aber der Anpressdruck ist relativ gering.


----------



## Topas93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Also heist es das der 945er mit seiner tdp von nur 95w auch nen heatpipekühler bekommt^^?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Nein, eher nicht.

Die Heatpipes erwarte ich eher bei 125W TDP CPUs (und höher).


----------



## Ini (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Das würde ich auch eher glauben, bei meinem Phenom II X4 920 war besagter Kühler dabei.


----------



## JackOnell (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Reicht der Boxedkühler der beim P2 X4 955 BE dabei ist um die CPU von 3,2 auf 3,4 zu heben oder eher nicht.
Und ich habe noch einen ASUS Triton 77 de auf ein AM2 gepasst hat passt der auch auf dem AM3?
Ich habe auch noch einen Thermolab Baram der auf meinem 775ér gute arbeit geleistet hat allerdings war der dort mit Backplatte verschraubt, würde der auf meinem neuen AM3 Board passen, und wenn ja wie bekomme ich den Festgetackert ? 
Der Baram wäre natürlich perfekt Board habe ich in Signatur
Danke mal Vorab


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ja, der sollt reichen, ist dann allerdings nicht besonders leise.

Ein AM2 Kühler passt auch auf AM3, hier wurde nichts geändert, bezüglich Befestigung und/oder Lochung, alles zum AM2 identisch.


----------



## JackOnell (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, der sollt reichen, ist dann allerdings nicht besonders leise.
> 
> Ein AM2 Kühler passt auch auf AM3, hier wurde nichts geändert, bezüglich Befestigung und/oder Lochung, alles zum AM2 identisch.



Sorry muß noch mal nachfragen, hatte bisher immer nur Intel und noch nie AMD. Wie befestigt man einen Kühler mit schrauben beim AMD ich blicke das nicht ganz


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Gibt da an jeder Seite 2 Löcher, mit dem du Kühler ans RM schrauben kannst


----------



## JackOnell (10. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OK hier ist mein Sockel da sind ja erst mal keine Löcher diese Halterung ist mit Schrauben befestigt. kommt die einfach weg und brauche ich dann noch die Backplatte ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Die Backplate hast doch, da ist das RM dran festgeschraubt.

Entsprechend kommt das weg und wird (meist) an der Backplate festgeschraubt.


----------



## mr-lo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ich habe einen schönen Test zwischen einen AM2+- und einem AM3-Boxed-Kühler gefunden.
AMD Phenom II Stock Coolers | silentpcreview.com
Die Leistung der AM3-Version hat offentsichtlich abgenommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Ganz nett, leider zeigen sie nicht, was für ein Lüfter bei den Kühlern verbaut wurd.

Auch geh ich nicht davon aus, das die Tempsensoren der Lüfter überbrückt wurden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: AMDs Heatpipe Box Kühler im Wandel der Zeit*

Hab ein Update:
Es scheint, als würde AMD Cooler Master beauftragen, die Sachen zu besorgen.

Kühler schaut wie gewohnt aus, der Lüfter wär dann der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

